# 1000bhp club



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Will I've had iain litchfield build me one of his monster 4.6 red top engines. 
Well the list of parts is endless. From bigger valves, to cams, 4.6 crank, bigger turbos. Bigger Fuel pumps, billet cradle. And loads of little upgrades. 
All I can say is bloody hell its quick. With 800 toques at 3000rpm. 
And with this build there is plenty of room for improvement. 
So a big thank you to iain litchfield and all that have worked on my car. :clap:


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Whenever I've seen their website they say it's still in development, although I confess I've never asked them directly. 

What sort of cash are we talking fully installed? 

Assume you need a full dodson gears as well? 

How does she drove apart from the power? Is it noticeable heavier at the nose? I worry that although I could overtake the millennium falcon it wouldn't be the same balanced driving experience. I want more speed but not if it turns it into a drag only machine. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

?????

Why would it be heavier at the front?


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> ?????
> 
> Why would it be heavier at the front?


Didn't know of its a completely new block based on something else, or a heavily bored cylinder on the same block. 4.6 seems a he'll of an increase in displacement... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It will be a combination or bore and stroke adjustment, hence the new crank.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Well as I no there is no massive weight added to the front end. 
It's is an expensive job doing all these upgrades. 
And you do need a built gearbox. 
You can drive it in low boost at about 750+bhp or the full beans mode 1.5bar that is way over 1000bhp. 
And it's a combination of bore size and a stroked crank as for as I no. 
You would have to speak to iain litchfield for the full build spec. 





james_barker said:


> Whenever I've seen their website they say it's still in development, although I confess I've never asked them directly.
> 
> What sort of cash are we talking fully installed?
> 
> ...


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So not only the perfect colour but now nice and nippy! I will have to see your car in the flesh one day!
I'm debating going for more displacement but not sure if I will do it in current car or treat myself to a MY17.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Tiler said:


> Will I've had iain litchfield build me one of his monster 4.6 red top engines.
> Well the list of parts is endless. From bigger valves, to cams, 4.6 crank, bigger turbos. Bigger Fuel pumps, billet cradle. And loads of little upgrades.
> All I can say is bloody hell its quick. With 800 toques at 3000rpm.
> And with this build there is plenty of room for improvement.
> So a big thank you to iain litchfield and all that have worked on my car. :clap:


Sounds like a monster! Would love to see the dyno chart if possible, 800ftlbs at 3000rpm is insane.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

And this is straight out of the box. Plenty of Fettling to be done over the next few weeks.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I see he's capped the torque, is that going to remain, or is there a limitation somewhere?

Spool looks immense as it is though


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Impressive, What turbos are you using? BW EFR 7163's by any chance?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That's crazy! No need for any more torque for the street, there's only so much power that is usable on the road.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep they are the ones fitted. And they spool up a lot quicker than standard. 



C5ale said:


> Impressive, What turbos are you using? BW EFR 7163's by any chance?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like a weapon mate.... Enjoy it buddy and be safe


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

One of the best power graphs I've ever seen on a 1000bhp car.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm having a engine built at minute too and it's nice seeing how them turbos perform as that's the ones I'm considering. I wonder what the difference would be on a 3.8 with same turbos.......


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Tiler said:


> Yep they are the ones fitted. And they spool up a lot quicker than standard.


Well they don't. It's just your driving them with a lot more capacity!


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

All I no is. It will scare the life out of most people. 



e8_pack said:


> Well they don't. It's just your driving them with a lot more capacity!


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

This is in a different league to any thing I have had done to the GTR before. 



C5ale said:


> I'm having a engine built at minute too and it's nice seeing how them turbos perform as that's the ones I'm considering. I wonder what the difference would be on a 3.8 with same turbos.......


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

e8_pack said:


> Well they don't. It's just your driving them with a lot more capacity!


Yes they do.

If the turbos are entirely different from the stock set up, why shouldn't the capacity be?

The statement wasn't, "they spool faster than stock turbos on an otherwise identical engine".

The statement made is completely true.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> If the turbos are entirely different from the stock set up, why shouldn't the capacity be?
> 
> ...


Because someone fitting them to his 3.8, won't quite get the same results, as proved by the next question. They are better matched for the application, the result of which is a better spool. On their own they won't.

Standard turbos on the 4.8 would spool much quicker than the ones he has on, but it wouldn't be efficient. 

We're talking about the same thing, your just being a dick. Shit weekend?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think you mean "you're".

Interesting that any opinion different from yours makes someone a dick.

Small penis syndrome?


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Ladies, please. No fighting.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh lordy...

So it's come down to spelling mistakes and the size of my e-**** which is massive by the way, the same as your e-twattishness.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bow to your superior insult throwing ability.

197 posts and making a real name for yourself.

Congratulations.

Tell me, have you contributed anything of any real value to this forum?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Well yes, an EWR 7163 will not out spool a stock turbo. This is good information if you're (you are) thinking of putting them on your stock engine.

Oh, and if your standard base door speakers have disintegrated, then a pair out of a 350z (Bose) will drop straight in. Cost of replacement is £30.

You can thank me later.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's hot, I'm feeling sunny, so let's keep it that way guys.:ban:


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

What's the latest on this tiler? Any more updates? I've recently been speaking to Iain about one of these builds as he has my engine at the moment but can't decide on the sport engine or the 4.6? Is the 4.6 worth the extra money over the sport engine? The dyno graph does look awesome though ...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That's incredible spool and graph. Makes the 7163. Look very versatile. Interested what they would be like on a 3.8


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Right, no bullshit. How much did it cost? Now!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Your new lift, multiplied by 30 I would guess lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

****. How much is that? 

Carry the 3. Add the 6. Rotate left. :tard:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

e8_pack said:


> Because someone fitting them to his 3.8, won't quite get the same results, as proved by the next question. They are better matched for the application, the result of which is a better spool. On their own they won't.
> 
> Standard turbos on the 4.8 would spool much quicker than the ones he has on, but it wouldn't be efficient.
> 
> We're talking about the same thing, your just being a dick. Shit weekend?


Wow !!

What a cockgobbler, bet you must be the head honcho at your gentleman's club pmsl !!

Nice job Tiler, great to see someone go all out !!

J.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I bow to your superior insult throwing ability.
> 
> 197 posts and making a real name for yourself.
> 
> ...


Never mind that shit, here comes mongo!

Booze. All gone. Very sad. Help! :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

So, girls. How much did it cost?

3.8 or 4.6? Don't be a ****. There ain't no replacement for displacement. The end. 

By the way, how much did it cost?

By the by, booze. Gone. Help! :nervous:


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> So, girls. How much did it cost?
> 
> 3.8 or 4.6? Don't be a ****. There ain't no replacement for displacement. The end.
> 
> ...


I can only speculate but knowing that a 'Sport' engine costs £15.5k, I'm assuming the Red Top is at least £20k and that's without labour for removal and fitting I believe. Then you have all the ancillaries, Turbos/Intercooler/Gearbox upgrades, I don't know to what extent Tiler has gone with the built box etc, but wouldn't surprise me if total cost is in the region of 40-50k.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

-SeanS said:


> I can only speculate but knowing that a 'Sport' engine costs £15.5k, I'm assuming the Red Top is at least £20k and that's without labour for removal and fitting I believe. Then you have all the ancillaries, Turbos/Intercooler/Gearbox upgrades, I don't know to what extent Tiler has gone with the built box etc, but wouldn't surprise me if total cost is in the region of 40-50k.


Yup add 

- fully built gearbox 15k-20k
- turbos EFR etc 5k - 8k
- manifold if going 4.1/4.2 etc 3k-5k
- ancillaries another 1-2k
- labor 2-4k depending on work needed.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sure i see red top engine priced at £30k , paid just over that for my house 20yrs ago


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Sure i see red top engine priced at £30k , paid just over that for my house 20yrs ago


What the bhp of your house


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

motors said:


> What the bhp of your house


Lol , Actually if you add the bhp in the garage @ 1100hp so quite apt for this thread


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

£50k? Are you mental? :bowdown1:

Add that to the car purchase price, you could have bought a real one :bowdown1:


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Just resurrecting some old threads that didnt appear to have conclusions, any more on this? Just seeing how builds ended up.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What rod ratio and compression ratio are they using on these 4.6 motors?


----------

